# Is there any hope?



## Janiex (Mar 26, 2012)

I wondered if anyone has any advice. I'm currently 6dp5dt and have started bleeding. It all started yesterday morning with brown spotting - I thought it was surely implantation bleeding. now it has developed into period like bleeding, fairly heavy. Does this mean the cycle has definitely failed? I was a bit shocked to have received a period so soon after transfer as I though even if it was a bfn my period would b delayed!! Any thoughts?


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

Hiya, im afraid i dont have an answer for you but i am in a similar situation. i started having brown spotting on 8dp 3dt which turned to red the next day, this lasted 2 days and today it seems to have just suddenly stopped. im preparing myself for the worst as i also had cramps when i was bleeding and feel it was too heavy and red to be implantation bleeding.Im confused that it has stopped tho as af usually lasts 5 days for me. im hoping any ladies with similar experiances can give me some hope that its not all over

laura
x


----------



## Janiex (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes it's hard to know isn't it!! Part of me has completely given up hope but I'm still clinging to chance that it might be ok.... I'm sorry that you are too in the same situation as this is a killer!!


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

its awful isnt it, ive been searching the internet trying to find hope. i have my OTD on monday, its ages away  . just wish i could know now for sure as im feeling so negative. my husband on the other hand believes it still might be ok. 

I really hope you get a BFP, let me know how you get on. the waiting is just awful. Fingers crossed for us both   xx


----------



## annan1975 (May 10, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I wish I could offer you some reassurance, but I'm no expert I'm afraid.  Just wanted to send you  .  Wouldn't it be great if symptoms w and x indicated a definate Bfp and y and z a Bfn?  Unfotunately it's all so unclear, what leads to success for some, causes heartache in others.  I've just had my first Hcg, 6dp6dt (frozen cycle) - it was only 4.36.  I'm desperately trying to believe that it's not over until the OTD, I hope you can do the same.


----------



## ababyforme (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,

My friend had bleeding a few days before her otd and still went on to get a bfp....

I really hope its not bad news for you...

Wendy xxx


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

annan - Thank you for replying, i wish you all the best, i hope its a positive outcome for you on OTD  . i guess all we can really do is wait and hope for the best. x

Wendy - Thank you, hearing success stories like your friends gives me some hope x


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

Janie - how are you today? been thinking about you, i thought my bleeding had stopped but now got light watery pink blood when i wipe, dont know what to think anymore, will just have to see what monday brings. hope you are ok xx


----------



## Janiex (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi- I'm still bleeding quite heavily so I've pretty much given up all hope. My nurse said that I've got to still wait for test day as they have had women who have bled and still got a positive. One possibility she said was that one of the embryos could have miscarried but on a double transfer one still could have implanted. The problem is that I don't have any pregnancy symptoms just period pains!! I'm gutted and can't stop crying.... I hope you are ok too.... Keep positive ! Do you have any frozen? X


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, im sorry you are still bleeding, sounds exaqctly like what ive had, im just hoping that this works for both of us. we unfortunately dont have any frozen   . im trying to stay positive im just dreading monday. my husband is staying positive but not sure if he is just trying to keep my spirits up. Try to relax (i know its hard!) and lets hope we get a good result xxx


----------



## Janiex (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi keegsx - how are you doing today? Any news yet? I'm still bleeding a little but not very heavy anymore but still no pregnancy symptoms ...    hope you are ok!!


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

Hiya, ive stopped bleeding but getting the occassional brown spotting   . i know how you feel regarding no symptoms, before my bleeding i had sore boobs, nausea, heartburn, all gone since bleed. i actually woke up this morning with a sore back and a heavy feeling in my tummy so im dreading it incase i get more bleeding, just holding out til monday til i test. ive found alot on internet about bleeding before OTD , some success stories, some not, so im just praying me and you are success stories. this is so hard isnt it xxx


----------



## Gimmeab (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Keegsx,

Just read this post and cried, I am in the exact same position as u only I tested early yesterday with a first response hpt naughty I know as I was only 9DP2DT and it came out positive, a couple of hours later I noticed red/brown discharge which went away by the evening, tested again this morning and still postitive, now a proper bleed not heavy enough for a period but it's a bleed all the same enough to need an s/t and i'm so stressed feel its pay back for testing early, sorry for the negative post.

Wish you lots of luck for tomorrow and hope that your one of the sucess stories from an early bleed hun x


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Gimmeab,
when is your OTD? this is so stressful isnt it, i really hope your BFP sticks hun. Like i said i have seen success stories where people have had bleeds so i hope you are one of them. Its really horrrible because you want to be hopeful but at the same time it feels like im clutching at straws, i suppose all we can do is wait. A BFP is great tho hun so lets just hope this bleed stops for you  . let me know how you get on    xxx


----------



## Gimmeab (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Keegsx

My OTD isn't until Wednesday so i've got longer than u hun just praying this bleed which is now heavier stops asap and is nothing, i'm going to try really hard not to test again until Wednesday.

You are so right in that this is so stressful. defo one of the most stressful things i've ever embarked on, this is my second cycle and I was hoping for it to be my last, but the more I see the bleed the more it seems to be so far from reality depsite the positive tests i;ve had.

really sorry to be negative, just keep clutching at them straws hun and u let me know how you get on Monday, sending you lots of hugs and baby dust hun !


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Gimmeab,

dont apologise, this is such a hard thing to go through, i think we can be forgiven for being negative. This is my first 2ww as our last cycle resulted in no fertilisation, this time we only got 3 eggs fertilised and only 2 suitable for transfer, im so scared off having to try again. Thank you for your kind words and i pray everything works out for you too xx   xx


----------



## Gimmeab (Mar 27, 2012)

Thats Keegsx same to you to hun !

We only got 2 eggs this cycle after having 5 the first time, luckily they both fertilised and were suitable for transfer.  Like you I am very sacred about a third cycle as I have a very low amh so I 'm thinking maybe another cycle might not be an option seems like my egg reserve is depleting rapidly...

I was feeling so many symptoms up until this morning when me and dh were naughty, I started to bleed so we stopped and i've bled ever since, i'm kicking myself in case that has caused the problem, think my dh is feeling really bad about it too but just doesn't want to say anything, oh well there is nothing I can do about it now, just pray and hope for the best eh hun?

I'll be thinking about you on Monday morning hun, all the best only 2 more sleeps


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

hi gimmeab,

thank you and i will be thinking about you on wednesday. Please dont be hard on yourselves, i dont know much about it but im sure you and DH being naughty will not have caused this bleeding, are you still bleeding now?   . I share your fears regarding a third cycle, after we had no fertilisation on our first attempt the consultant told us that we may have to consider a donor egg, im not sure how i feel about that yet, i guesse we will cross that bridge if we come to it. Trying to stay positive but got a sore back today and a heavy feeling in my tummy and so im constantly knicker watching incase this bleeding returns. Its like my body is playing cruel tricks on me  .  Good luck for wednesday xx  

Hi Janiex Hope you are ok, when is youre OTD? xx


----------



## Janiex (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello- my test date is tommorrow, I think the same as yours. I have the test with me now and keep feeling tempted to do it today but I will hold off. In my heart I know it will be negative as I'm feeling very 'normal' and not pregnant at all.  I'm still bleeding a little but not as heavy as before. It definitely has been a strange af but I guess that's to be expected with all the drugs etc.

Im feeling more positive in my mind now though but I'm still dreading doing it tommorrow. I hope you are ok- let me know how you get on x


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

yes Janiex, im testing tomorrow aswell  . im dreading it as im sure you are, ive been tempted to test early too, but i will definately wait til tomorrow. If this has been AF it has been a strange one, but like you say, could be all the drugs. good luck tomorrow, will let you know how i get on xxxxxx


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Well it was a BFN for me, devastated, angry, sad  . gonna take time to let this sink in before we plan our next step, we wont give up!.
Just want to say thanks for the support, and i will keep an eye out for your results. im wishing you all the best and hope you get your BFPs   

xx


----------



## Janiex (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi keegsx - I'm really sorry to hear that it was a bfn, I know exactly how you are feeling. Its good that you are staying positive as I think it is really important to remain strong. I'm waiting for my dh to wake up then I'll be doing my test so I will let you know but I already know the results. Take care x x


----------



## Janiex (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello- just to let you know my test was bfn as well. Gutted and sad but I'm going to now try to look forward!! Hope you are ok x x


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Janie
Im so sorry that you are going through this as well, its horrible isnt it. i wish you and your husband all the luck in the world with your journey- i truly hope we meet back on here one day soon with our much longed for BFPs, take care and thank you for your support over this last wee while,  

laura
xxx


----------



## Gimmeab (Mar 27, 2012)

To Keegsx & Janiex,

So sorry to hear of your news, wishing you both the very best of luck for the future, boy this is so tough.

B x


----------



## Fizzwizz (Dec 16, 2010)

Yikes just read this thread and was desperately hoping for a positive outcomse, I have just started bleeding and it's my OTD tomorrow!

So sorry to hear about your BFNs!


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Fizzwizz,

its scary isnt it, try not to lose hope tho, when i started to bleed i scoured the internet trying to find success stories, i did find that some woman bled and had a positive outcome. it wasnt the case for me but i really hope you are one of the positive outcomes and you get your BFP. 
xx


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

Gimmeab - good luck for tomorrow   xx


----------



## Fizzwizz (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks Keegsx!


----------



## Gimmeab (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Keegsx,

I promised i'd let you know how I got on, my on the day is today and it's a positive still, my nurse has just called to confirm that my HCG is 184, but i'm still bleeding though so hanging out to test bloods again on Tuesday.

Hope you are feeling better hun,
B x


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

Gimmeab

Thank you for letting me know, thats great you still getting a positive. really hope everything continues in the right direction, it seems to me to be a good sign that you keep getting positives so lets hope that tuesday brings you good news  .  i will check in and see how you get on, make sure you get lots of rest  

im doing ok, i have to wait up to 2 months for our review which seems ages away but it will give me time to prepare for trying again, we are going to self fund this time as we would have to wait 3 years for another go on the NHS and i know i cant wait that long, so i hope to be trying again in a few months.


xxxx


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

Fizzwizz

Hi been thinking about you, i really hope you got good news today xxx


----------



## Gimmeab (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks Keegsx,

Hope you are ok hun and treating yourself well ?

I'm hoping this bleed is something very simple and has gone away come test on Tuesday but unfortunately it's not showing any signs of that at the moment, i will rest as much as is possible but been in the house resting since Saturday and it's driving me nuts  

Hoping that the next 2 Months flies by for both of us with the result we both want at the end, 3 years sounds like a very very long time and seems very unfair, what is there reason behind such a very long wait hun? Just take this time to chill, relax and prepare yourself well for the journey ahead.

B x


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

Hiya thank you, yeah im trying to be positive and look to the future, i live in fife scotland and in our area you are able to have 3 free goes with the nhs, if a cycle fails and you have none frozen then you go back to the bottom of the list (which is currently 3 years). i cant wait that long so will definately self fund, hopefully in a few months.

good luck for tuesday xxx


----------



## Fizzwizz (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Sorry for the late update but to be honest I haven't really been sure what had happened!

Basically I got a few good Betas but bleeding continued and got worse, then betas started to fall. Had to go to the early pregnancy unit today as had previous ectopic and it looks like its an early mc for me - gutted!
Trying to pick myself up somehow!

Love to you all! 

xx


----------



## keegsx (Jan 14, 2011)

Fizzwizz im truly gutted for you, not much i can say to make you feel better but sending you hugs    

take care and i wish you all the best xxxx


----------

